# New Book by John Carrick



## bookslover (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not _quite_ out yet, but his new book is *The Preaching of Jonathan Edwards*. It's 478 pages (no price yet), and hardback. It'll be published by the Banner of Truth Trust. It's not on their website yet, but I'm looking forward to it. 

His previous book on preaching was excellent, so a nearly 500-page work on Edwards's preaching, by a man who knows what he's talking about, should be excellent.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 24, 2008)

He preached at our church last Sunday. His message was entitled "Justification by Faith Alone" and was a real treat. I shall look for this book when it comes out.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 24, 2008)

Check this out:

SermonAudio.com - The Preacher (Doctrine)
SermonAudio.com - Theology of Revival


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 24, 2008)

He was the Pastor of our church from 1979-1998

Now I am.

Dear me, what a terrible downgrade in academic ability!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 24, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> He was the Pastor of our church from 1979-1998
> 
> Now I am.
> 
> Dear me, what a terrible downgrade in academic ability!!!



I am sure you just say it in jest. I am sure your congregation is blessed by your teaching.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 24, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> He was the Pastor of our church from 1979-1998
> 
> Now I am.
> 
> Dear me, what a terrible downgrade in academic ability!!!



Dear Jonathan,
I thought that he was a presbyterian, or was he a baptist whom turned to a presbyterian ?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 24, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > He was the Pastor of our church from 1979-1998
> ...



He used to be Baptist, but is now Presbyterian. Excellent preacher (I guess he better be since his is a homiletics professor at Greenville Seminary). He preached at my church last Sunday evening on the topic of Baptism. You can hear this sermons at my church's website.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 24, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > He was the Pastor of our church from 1979-1998
> ...



As Chris says, he 'turned' presbyterian, although I am told that it was not a sudden change, and he was certainly a presbyterian for some of his time at our church. He went on to pastor an OPC church for a couple of years in the USA, then on to Greenville.

I believe he is in the best place for the use of his specific academic gifts. The congregation must be blessed by my preaching if they called me as Preaching Elder, but that does not mean that I am very academically gifted!!

JH


----------



## CDM (Aug 21, 2008)

*Update*

Banner of Truth page for Dr. Carrick's new book here.

Book Title: Preaching of Jonathan Edwards 
Author : John Carrick 
*Price: $ 28.00 *
ISBN#: 0851519838 
Binding: Clothbound 
Page Count : 478 

Description: Jonathan Edwards (1703-58) is widely regarded not only as America’s greatest theologian and philosopher, but also as one of her greatest preachers. It is a remarkable fact, however, that his preaching has been somewhat neglected, both in academic circles and in the Reformed churches. Published in the year that marks the two hundred and fiftieth anniversary of his death, this book successfully straddles the church’s and the academy’s interest in Edwards and supplies that omission. 
Dr Carrick demonstrates that Edwards was preaching and writing at a unique moment in history when the Puritan spirit and the spirit of the Enlightenment intersected; he traces the remarkable fall and rise of interest in the great American preacher theologian in the nineteenth and twentieth centuries; he interacts, both positively and critically, with the now complete Yale edition of Edwards’ Works and also with the ever burgeoning field of Edwards scholarship; and he cites extensively from Edwards’ sermons, treatises, and Miscellanies in order to demonstrate the power and the profundity of his preaching and thought. 

The author’s main focus is, throughout, primarily homiletical; but interwoven in the homiletical focus are theological, philosophical, historical, and biographical strands. He constantly seeks to place Edwards and his sermons in their New England context – indeed, in their wider eighteenth-century transatlantic context – thus providing, wherever possible, the historical background for Edwards’ sermons. The ‘New York period’, the ‘Great Apostasy’ at Yale, the Bolton interlude, the Yale tutorship, the Boston Lecture of 1731, the Enfield sermon, the Yale Commencement of 1741, the great revivals, the landmark funerals, the Edwards-Stoddard-Williams dynamic, the Communion controversy, the Farewell Sermon, the romance of the Stockbridge years – these are all treated within the context of a systematic analysis of Edwards’ preaching under a number of different themes. 

Dr Carrick does not shrink from sounding a note of critique at certain points and he warns against the danger of slavishly imitating the New England preacher. But he is also clearly convinced of Edwards’ extraordinary greatness and of the tremendous value of his sermons for Christians today. ‘Iron sharpens iron’; and the iron of Edwards’ marvelous expositions and applications is sure to sharpen the minds and souls of all those who study them carefully.​


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 21, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> He preached at our church last Sunday. His message was entitled "Justification by Faith Alone" and was a real treat. I shall look for this book when it comes out.



Jonathan Edwards preached at your church?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

You can get a copy signed by the author here:

The Silver Chair - Shop



> New book
> 
> $28.00
> 
> ...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 3, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > He preached at our church last Sunday. His message was entitled "Justification by Faith Alone" and was a real treat. I shall look for this book when it comes out.
> ...



I am so there! I don't care what the airfare costs!


----------

